# رومانس asmicheal ههههه



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*لان تويتى غالية عليا وهية عارفة كدة كويس جدا *

*فكرت اعمل فى قسمها *
*احمممممم*

*رومانس على طريقتى asmicheal*

*بس الزعل مرفوض 

رومانس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتظر مجيئك 

























فى ليلتى الساهرة 












لا تسالى 
















هل من المعقول 











فتاة تسكن احلامى 


















ايتها المجنونة 











ساعات رهيبة 








حكاية غرام 








ههههههههههه
*

*:download:*

*يتبع *

*:download:*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اين انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




*



*





*



*




*



*







*دموعك يا حبيبتى *

*



*






*(....) الآن من يسأل.. دروسا .. ستعطيني ... ام... ارحل... *


*



*




*قيثارة الامل..ايتها الملاك الجميل..*


*



*








*:download:*



*اللى جاية  احبها فعلا و اتابع جميل كتاباتها *
*بعد ملك الرومانس على طول *


*طبعا الزعل مرفوض *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*




*ابعد ويكون لك قلبي ممنون *



*



*






* هل عندك دواء لذلك الداء ؟ *


*



*





* اة من زيفك ادمي مشاعري *


*



*





*كلام خطر ببالي مش عارفة اسمية اية *



*



*





*:download:*


*يتبع *


*:download:*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين اووووووووى بجد
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

يعني يا اسميشال

مشكورة على الرومانس
دة
صدقيتي اليوم لاوم احطلك تقييم
بس لازم ادي غيرك عشان ارجع


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*



Mary Gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *جامدين اووووووووى بجد*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


 


 :download:

مارى مش عارفة اشكر متابعتك الحلوة ازاى 
وتشجيعك الرقيق 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى 
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*



كليمو قال:


> يعني يا اسميشال
> 
> مشكورة على الرومانس
> دة
> ...




:download:


يعني يا اسميشال

ولية متغصب كدة 

شكرا كليمو التقييم الحقيقى ردك ومرورك بموضوعى الغلبان 

ولا تتعب نفسك بالتقييم يعنى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


يا رب استر من زعل الشعراء 

احمممممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*



* فالنتينو *

*



*




*



*




*



*





*حبيبي انا مليت *


*



*





*



*




* هذا ليس ابدا حبيبي او نصيبي بمن تقنعوني *


*



*




*



*





* الازلت تسال من انت لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!! *


*



*





*



*




*احبية مثل محبتي لة لاجلي *


*



*



*:download:*


​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

حلوين كتير
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

ههههههههه
عسل يا اسميشال


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

* سفينة النسيان *




*



*




*ما هذا الذي فعلتة انت بي *


*



*




*



*






*الي الحمار *



*



*






*حبيتك بجد *


*



*




*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نخلة هامتها للسماء انفك وثغرك* 











 *عد فشوقي لك وصل حد الهزيان* 























*ثعباني الفتاك* 











​


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوين يا قمرتى
ووحشانى خالص
وميرسى خالص مالص انك نورتينى
وصور حلوة يعنى تماااااااام

فى انتظاااااااار المزيد 
*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

عبقرية صدقاً يا اسميشال

الشكر لمجهودك


----------



## طحبوش (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد انت كل عمل تعملي موسوعة الواحد احسن شي يسرق موضوعاتك هههههههههههههههه 

شكرا ليكي و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ع قبال ما تبقي عضو مبارك

و اجمل تقييييييييم


----------



## نونوس14 (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد الصور كلها جامدة اخر حاجة وفعلا موضوعاتك تحفة*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك زى ما بتفرحينا*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*من اجمل القصائد *
*لكن عندى عليك*
*الحزن الذى بلا امل *

*ممنوع ممنوع الزعل *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


* انها الذكريات *




*



*





*



*




*



*




*



*





​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*المتوهجة الاحساس *
*المشتعلة العاطفة *

*التى اتابع باهتمام كتاباتها *


*ممنوع ممنوع الزعل *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*:download:*


**** { أريدك عمري } **** 





*



*


*



*



ارجعلي حبيبي








*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*


الزعل مرفوع 

ممنوع ممنوع 

:download:

" أعتذر فلم يعد لك بقلبي مكان " 













لماذا لا تشعر بلهيب شوقي اليك ؟!!! 



اوعى وشك   












ونسيت أنساك

 خلاص ياقلبي نسيتك ... 

 أحبك للأبد ... ومهما طال البعاد ... أحبك 





































:download:


هل هذا القسم 
يوفر الحماية للاعضاء غير المباركين 

حاسة ان الشعراء فى اجتماع 
وهيولعوا فيا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه

:download:



اكمل ولا غمقت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههه

روعه بجد يا اسما شيل
كملي يا جميل

محدش فينا بيزعل اطمني

بجد الصوره معبره جدا

موتيني من الضحك
ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي علي الموضوع


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه 
لا متقلقيش ياقمر هيدغدغوكى بس اطمنى  انتى 
ههههههههههههههه 
تسلم ايدك ياعسولة


----------



## asmicheal (15 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*



Mary Gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *جامدين اووووووووى بجد*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


 

:download:

ارق رقيقات المنتدى 
مارى جرجس 
شكرا ليكى حبيبتى 
تابعى معى يهمنى رايك


----------



## asmicheal (15 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*



كليمو قال:


> يعني يا اسميشال
> 
> مشكورة على الرومانس
> دة
> ...


 :download:

شكرا كليمو 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (15 يناير 2010)

*رد: رومانس asmicheal ههههههههههههههههههههه*



didi adly قال:


> حلوين كتير
> ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 

:download:

شكرا ديدى 
يسوع يباركك 
دايما منورانى بمشاركاتك الحلوة


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2010)

*أنها فرصتي الأخير في الحياة ...* 
















*انها لحظات ....* 










نهاية البداية 














*وحدي أنا ...* 














*إمرأة تائهه ...* 





​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

بجد بجد بجد روووووووووووووووووووعة 
انا مش عارف انتي جايبة الحجات دي منين !!!
جميلة جدااااا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2010)

*اليك أدم ...* 




*عيونك أخر أمالي ...* 




*حكم علي زماني بالموت من بعدك ...* 


*لو ما رجعتش ...* 




*جروح ...* 



:download:


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2010)

ايه يا اسما شيل
انا بقولك حلو
بس مش عشان تشتغلي عليا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


شحورتي المواضيع خالص كدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بصراحه صور روعه

عاجبتني جدا


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
جامدين اووووووووووى بجد
تسلميلى يا قمره​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

نقفل على الشعراء 
لحسن 
يجتمعوا 
على 
هجائى 
وانا غلبانة مش قدهم 

:download:


من قرائاتى على النت 

مع تعديل 

بمناسبة الرومانس 

ههههههههههههههههه



:download:





*إذا خفضت المرأة صوتها فهي تريد منك شيئا , وإذا رفعت صوتها فهي لم تأخذ هذا الشيء .

*​*
**

*

المرأة تمر بست مراحل من عمرها : طفلة .. وطفلة صغيرة ..وآنسة ..وسيدة شابة .. وسيدة شابة .. وسيدة شابة. 

​




المرأة قيثارة جميلة الأوتار .. ولكن أين ذلك الفنان الملهم الذي يسمعنا الألحان العذبة.

​




الرجل الذي لا يكذب على المرأة لا يقيم وزنا لمشاعرها .

​




كثيرون من الرجال إذا احبوا شيئا في وجه المرأة أخطئوا فتزوجوا المرأة كلها .

​






يلزم الرجل عشر سنوات لترويض المرأة في حين تستطيع المرأة أن تروض الرجل بابتسامة أو قبلة .

​




إذا أردت أن تجنن امرأة فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مرآة.

​




المرأة كالنحلة تهبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك .

​




مراحل عمر قلب المرأة هي : حب ..حب ..حب ..وحنان .

​




عندما تسمع المرأة عبارات الغزل تغمض عينها لكي تستمتع بمعناها ....فإذا سمعت بعض النصائح أغمضت عينها لتنام .

​




أروع ما في الرجل أن يراعي في المرأة كبرياءها مهما تواضعت بين ذراعيه .

​




الفتاة تحب في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها لتتسلى ...وفي الثامنة عشرة لتتزوج .. وفي الثلاثين لتتأكد من احتفاظها بجاذبيتها ... وعندما تصل الأربعين تحب لتنسى الشيخوخة .

​




إذا تقدم رجل لامرأة ليخطبها وكانت في العشرين من عمرها سألت في هدوء: كيف هو ؟......وإذا كانت في الثلاثين تساءلت باهتمام : من هو ؟.... أما إذا كانت في الأربعين فإنها تصرخ :أين هو ؟!

​




تصغي المرأة لزوجها عندما يتحدث أثناء النوم فقط



:download:

ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين اوووووووووووى بجد
تسلميلى يا قمره​*


----------

